# What's it worth?



## jeanjo (Jul 22, 2008)

We recently replaced our gas stove fireplace with a wood pellet stove and would like to sell our gas stove.  Can anyone suggest where to look for an approx. value of a used stove?  It's a Central Fireplace, Belmont Direct Vent Gas Fireplace high efficiency w/blower/fan, 42,000 btu's.  It's about 7 years old and works just fine.  Any suggestions for where to find an approx. value?  If I remember correctly, it was around $1600 new.  If anyone has any ideas, we appreciate your help!  Thanks.


----------

